# Nightly family walks...(pic HEAVY!)



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Just about every night we have been going on family walks! The weather has been perfect! Not to hot and humid, not to chilly! We have been sitting in the low 80's for weeks now! We only walk around the block (but its a big block) because I dont want to have Ponyo get TOO tired!
Anyway, here are some fun pics from our family walk the other night! I usually dont bring my camera because I like to run w/ the dogs or jump on a scooter or skateboard w/ the kids, but I decited to today and im happy I did!!!

Ponyo and the fam, just leaving the house









There is our house, right there, behind the sugar cane field









My 3 babies and my little Ponyo!









Ponyo exploring a lot w/ lots of banana trees. (my boys like to pick them in the mornings for smoothies!)









My little Ponyo, always waiting for mommy!









Quick stop for a family pic! All 7 of us!!!









In the field of the park


















The only one I got of Cali and Ponyo together! lol..









I just love this pic!









We were just about home and Ponyo got so tired, she decited it was time to rest! LOL









I always end up carrying her


















Or I let one of the boys carry her if she wants









Finally home and all tuckered out!









We moved into the yard to BBQ and she fell asleep as quick as I could walk in the house to grab the charcol! LOL









Thank you for looking! :aktion033:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw!! super sweet family pictures :wub: :wub: 
and Ponyo is growing into such pretty little lady  


the weather over here has been very pleasant lately as well, and I love taking Yeager out on evening walks with the family. 

ahh summer =] 

thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a beautiful family! I love this time of year...we love to get out and take walks, too. Ponyo is just adorable, you really captured some great shots! :aktion033:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love your photos!! Everyone looks very happy.

Are you scared about having a lab and such a little Malt though? Does Cali try to play with Ponyo at all?


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Such cute pictures! Very sweet family!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful family.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> I love your photos!! Everyone looks very happy.
> 
> Are you scared about having a lab and such a little Malt though? Does Cali try to play with Ponyo at all?


You know, everyones activity/excitment level has went WAY down in the house since we have had Ponyo! The kids dont run threw the house anymore and they know now, that Cali can only roughhouse in the yards! Cali is such a sweet lab, she is VERY calm and relaxed w/ everything! I think its because we got her as a young pup when my daughter was 4 months old, so she is used to being calm around other small ones crawling around and she is so gentle! Ponyo ALWAYS wants to play w/ Cali! Cali just lays on the floor and takes it! its funny how she knows that the only way she should be playing w/ Ponyo is while she is laying down. She wont do any roughhousing any other way! :thumbsup:
They are both so sweet to eachother and well behaved!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol- I guess good things do come in small packages!! (Ponyo comes and no more running through the house- that's always good!!). They sound very cute together


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely pictures of your family!! I can't get over how adorable little Ponyo is. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are the sweetest pics! I just LOVE her ears!!! 

OT: As far as big dogs mixing with little dogs goes...I am sure it all depends on the big dog's personality, but I have a 70 lb golen retriever and he basically ignores the malts or get's up and goes somewhere else when they pester him. But they are the ones that usually gang up on him! lol


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures and a great family. They grow up soooo fast. 
Banana plants growing wild. How great. I bet they taste better than store bought.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fun pics! Thanks for sharing them with us. Ponyo is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: I am now officially in her fan club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your cool photos. It's always nice to "get to know" our members through photos. And it's nice to see distant places, and learn about other cultures - one of my hobbies!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ponyo is such a little doll along with your adorable children. Great pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonderful family pics. What fun!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

those are lovely photos


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

awww too cute Ponyo is adorable!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL:
- pictures
- malt
- lab
- family

you must be proud 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a happy, beautiful family. I just loved the pix and seeing where you live. What a different kind of place -- can't imagine the bananas picked off the trees. Yum! Ponyo just makes me smile in every picture :wub: In the photo that you love of your DH, DD and Ponyo you should just crop it a little closer on the sides to make it even more intimate (like lose the car Thanks so much for letting us get a glimpse of life where you are. We also take family walks here now that the weather's beautiful. I'm a half block from the river so we do a walk along it every evening...although Tyler often does a carry not a walk when we go too far.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> You know, everyones activity/excitment level has went WAY down in the house since we have had Ponyo! The kids dont run threw the house anymore and they know now, that Cali can only roughhouse in the yards! Cali is such a sweet lab, she is VERY calm and relaxed w/ everything! I think its because we got her as a young pup when my daughter was 4 months old, so she is used to being calm around other small ones crawling around and she is so gentle! Ponyo ALWAYS wants to play w/ Cali! Cali just lays on the floor and takes it! its funny how she knows that the only way she should be playing w/ Ponyo is while she is laying down. She wont do any roughhousing any other way! :thumbsup:
> They are both so sweet to eachother and well behaved!


What a beautiful family you have. I love the pics! :wub: 

I know what you mean about the gentle giants... about 25 years back, I had a German shepard/ collie/ St. Bernard mix, about 110 lbs worth of shepard tan and black fur named Freedie. But she was the most laid-back critter I've ever had the pleasure of being owned by. :wub: My sister had a toy poodle about the size of my current Malt, and being a poodle, had that feisty temperament where she would run up on where the big dog was sleeping, nip her nose, and run away. Freedie would look up, look around, spot the poodle, and I SWEAR she'd just roll her eyes and go back to sleep. :HistericalSmiley: I had to fuss at my sister to get her to keep the little poodle sneak from harassing Freedie too much, but Freedie didn't seem to mind.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pics!! So adorable and great looking family!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Great pictures and a great family. They grow up soooo fast.
> Banana plants growing wild. How great. I bet they taste better than store bought.


We have banana and papaya trees everywhere around where we live! and yes the fresh banana's taste amazing! I have come up w/ many many desserts using them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing your cool photos. It's always nice to "get to know" our members through photos. And it's nice to see distant places, and learn about other cultures - one of my hobbies!


GOOD to know! I am in LOVE with the place we call home! I have a million trillion pics! I will deffinattly have to post some more then! If you have any questions or want to see/know about anything specific, dont be afraid to PM =)


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> What a happy, beautiful family. I just loved the pix and seeing where you live. What a different kind of place -- can't imagine the bananas picked off the trees. Yum! Ponyo just makes me smile in every picture :wub: In the photo that you love of your DH, DD and Ponyo you should just crop it a little closer on the sides to make it even more intimate (like lose the car Thanks so much for letting us get a glimpse of life where you are. We also take family walks here now that the weather's beautiful. I'm a half block from the river so we do a walk along it every evening...although Tyler often does a carry not a walk when we go too far.:HistericalSmiley:


Yeah, im planning on it. Currently having photo shop issues for some reason...:angry:
Plus im usually to eager to post cute ponyo pics to do any editing!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh she is just like a cute baby doll ! That first pic , aren't you afraid of her running across the street through those steel guard rails?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg ur pics are amazing , love the scenery , ur fam is beautiful , ponyo is just too cute i love her face n ears , thanks soo much for sharing , keep them coming!!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> Oh she is just like a cute baby doll ! That first pic , aren't you afraid of her running across the street through those steel guard rails?


I was at first, but Ponyo is such a mommys girl, she barly leaves my side! She never wanders far from me, plus I never move to far away from her! =)
Those steel guard rails you see, on the other side, there is a grassy hill that leads down to some farmers huge garden! It's pretty safe, in the summer my kids go down the hill on cardboard boxes, it's like a huge slide! they love it! (and yes, the gardeners are very sweet and accually rode w/ them once! lol)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Such sweet pics and what a sweet family. Ponyo is just too cute.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolutely adorable pics of Ponyo and the rest of your family as well! I'm loving Ponyo's cute little ears! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ponyo is so well behaved!!! No way could I trust my loons off the leash  Thanks for sharing your walkies piccies...I enjoyed them very much!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> I was at first, but Ponyo is such a mommys girl, she barly leaves my side! She never wanders far from me, plus I never move to far away from her! =)
> Those steel guard rails you see, on the other side, there is a grassy hill that leads down to some farmers huge garden! It's pretty safe, in the summer my kids go down the hill on cardboard boxes, it's like a huge slide! they love it! (and yes, the gardeners are very sweet and accually rode w/ them once! lol)


 Mine on the other hand would get too excited off leash and take off ! LOL
She once came out of her harness and darted for the road... we almost lost her !:w00t:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Ponyo is so well behaved!!! No way could I trust my loons off the leash  Thanks for sharing your walkies piccies...I enjoyed them very much!


it is VERY important to me/my family to have dogs that can be trusted off leash. With every dog we have had (3) I started training off leash the day we brought them home!
but I know what you mean, when I was a little girl, my parents got me a pup, and any time anyone would open the door she would BOLT out and NOT come back home or to anyone calling her! It used to scare the life outta me and as a young girl, I would cry and cry untill we finally found her! which sometimes was at the pound! :blink:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Ponyo is so precious! And the area you live in looks beautiful.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

awwwww Alice and Ponyo are about the same size and weight! they're so cute and small  Alice just plops when she's tired too


----------

